# BF Sausage Seasoning recipe needed??



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

So each year I make 25lbs of pork breakfast sausage when making venison sausage and I typically use the LEM/Backwoods mixes from Academy/BPS/etc... This year I want to make my own seasoning. Looking for some recipe ideas from the 2cool family that have been successful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I've tried my own and many others. This year I ordered some Zachs and I'm sold. This is good stuff. I chose the one that's no msg.

Old Fashion Pork Sausage Seasoning:
https://www.zachspice.com/online-store


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive made my own seasonings, but I just buy Fiesta brand pan sausage seasoning from HEB, just can't beat it, it makes perfect breakfast sausage


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Sausage recipe spreadsheet*

Going to see if I can attach this spreadsheet I got from a gentleman on here YEARS ago. Lots of different recipes. You can change the amount of total product you want, and it will give you the individual measurements for each seasoning/ingredient. I've tried a few recipes and with a little tweaking to my personal tastes, they were real good.

some key words so maybe someone will find it in a search: breakfast sausage smoked sausage recipe recipes venison sausage pork sausage bratwurst jalapeno and cheese


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

specktout said:


> Ive made my own seasonings, but I just buy Fiesta brand pan sausage seasoning from HEB, just can't beat it, it makes perfect breakfast sausage


I bought the Fiesta Brand pan sausage mix, but haven't tried it yet...
I like garlic, does it have enough?
jar says it seasons 8.5lbs... 
looking at butts at HEB.. most are in the 10lb range...
should be about right w/a little trimming...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

our recipie for venison/pork sausage... 50/50 mix...we usually use shoulder meat both deer and hog...
for 10lbs..
3.5 oz non-iodized salt..
half oz blk pepper.. 
half oz coriander...
I like using whole seed of both and grinding an electric coffee mill...
fresher flavor...
half head of garlic.. cloves peeled and crushed/ minced..
put it in a pint of boiling water, then refridgerate...
pour cold strained garlic water over meat...
all spices and garlic water are put on chunked meat, mixed and then ground cold...
cold enough that you hands hurt from mixing...
get a spice scale to weigh them...
this is for fresh sausage...
use pink salt if smoking...
Fiesta reccomends 2tsp per 10lbs of meat... subtract that from the total salt...
you want your salt to meat ratio about 2%


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Chase, You're still sharing this. Great spreadsheet. You sent it to me on Jan 6, 2016. Thanks.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Chase, You're still sharing this. Great spreadsheet. You sent it to me on Jan 6, 2016. Thanks.


Haha, yeah I try to share it when the opportunity comes up. I've fine tuned a few recipes on there, and friends and family love it. Takes a lot of the guess work out.

Thinking this year may be my year to try out more summer sausage. I've been talking about it for a while, just never have got around to it.


----------

